
Firebug can make Gmail slow - gibsonf1
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77355
======
altay
That's the only downside of Firebug -- a memory leak. It's worst on sites with
periodic ajax requests, like Gmail.

In general, it's best to leave Firebug disabled by default, and only enable it
for specific urls when you need to use it.

~~~
ivankirigin
I noted recently that gmail puts a big red banner on top of the page warning
about firebug. I just disabled it for gmail.

------
kajecounterhack
who keeps firebug on all the time?

I only use it when I'm actually coding something...

